# More painting



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I know some people like to see fresh paint so here's a Suzuki I pin pulled last night and filled,primed,stone chipped and painted today.
























































I re primed over the stone chip with arosol white primer just before I painted the orange colour for better coverage.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

good work, will you have to polish the top edge of the clear in?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I give it a very light tickle with 1500 and polish it up and you will never know it's been done


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

So yeah....pretty jealous of your skills right now.

(Where do you get your paint supplies from? Don't know whether to go online or try find a local shop)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am very impressed :thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I mix my own paint but get my sundries( masking tape,masking sheet,clearcoat,etc off eBay)i like trying different clearcoats out and bought one recently called 0200sr hs ultra clear coat with6000 or 8000 hardener thinking it could be max meyer 0200 with 6000 or 8000 hardener but doesn't smell the same but tryed it last week on a job and thought it just seemed a tadge thick so for this job I put 10% thinner in and it went on loverly for a cheap clear and very fast hardener with no drop in gloss.so would defo buy again


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top job:thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Great work on the two(?) Swifts. You're not anywhere near Gloucester are you!
Cheers, Peter


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

toddy23 said:


> Yes I give it a very light tickle with 1500 and polish it up and you will never know it's been done


cool, is the tape folded back to give a soft edge?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I have said about this method before for the best finishing edge.








My first coat of clear is kept away from my tape,my 2nd coat is right up to the tape but I pull the tape just about right away as you can see in the pics















tape on







tape off


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Great work mate nice to see pride being taken in your work. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks ace


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great skills toddy

Wish I had a mate like you to look after tidying up jobs with a bit of pride.
Pics look like you got a brilliant finish


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I try to replicate the original Finnish on most jobs I do as there's just no point trying to get it mirror in my garage cos it will just end up running and I just can't be arsed doing rework when there is no need to.im off work this week and some one who used to be in the trade as a painter/panel beater has asked me to do his car I will post a pic of my progress.the car is a Renault Megan coup and he said he put a 1/4 on it in the past so I will have a sneaky look at it.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a few pics this is more a favour cos I should be enjoying my week off 
























































Sometimes I can't believe how clean my jobs are with just painting in a prefab garage but the garage is kept clean and the car is kept clean all the way through to paint


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I think a clean car and clean surroundings have a big effect on the final job. I done a body repair qualification when I left school althoguh I never went into the proffession, whilst at my work placement I couldn't believe the state of some of the cars brought into the bodyshop. When removing mud flaps from some cars lumps of muck would be dropping out of the arches, then its walked into the spraybooth and so on.

They also had a few problems with fish eyes, no wonder when they where bringing used cars off the forecourt into the paintbooth with the tyres lashed with tyre dressing. A good wash done on every car before its brought in would have worked wonders!

Your jobs look fantastic! Thats an amazing finish to achieve in a standard garage. Do you heat your garage for painting at all during winter?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I use 2 patio heaters and dry my water base with a heat gun,I have poly masking stuck to the beams above me with magnets and change this for every paint job,plus I wet the floor down before paint also which helps keep dust down a lot,I also take my air cap and nozzle off my spray gun to see if it's clean as I don't want any bits coming out the gun


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Where are you based!? Super skilled right there!


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

What guns you using mate?


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice work. Which waterbased paint do you use and which clear coat? You do really well not to get dust and contamination on the paint. Not having a big clean space is one of the things that puts me off home spraying.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm using iwata supernova both at work and at home,I put my water on with a devilbiss pro and the base is max meyer and this is a new clearcoat I'm trying out it's 0200 sr with the 8000 hardener which I thought was max myer in a different tin but it's not.it drys really fast and goes solid in my mixing cup with in 4 hours but I put 10% thinners in now as it was quite thick but now I'm getting used to it I would defo buy more.my mates daughter has a 2003 bay window camper and he preps it up every couple of years and I paint it for him cos I do favours for favours and I painted the 2 bumbers for him and thers not one bit of dirt in them


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice mate ! I use gti pro b/c t1 t2 

Do like ws400 might have to get another lol

Great work mate keep it up!


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Because we have 3 paint schemes at work I kind of bribe each one for free guns(give me the new bla bla gun) and I will just use your paint.i got 2 brand new iwata supernovas off two different dealers for free 1 was the limited edition catram gun with only 700 made worldwide clear gun and the other was a supernova ws 400 evo basecoat which is still in the box


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha I like your style of bargaining with the guns! Keep us updated with your work as I really enjoy looking at it and reading the process. :thumb:


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Very jealous of the free guns!!! Want to sell one? I had a go on my friends Supernova last week and found it truly amazing!!! Never ever used such a nice gun! Takes some getting used to as it's a really fine mist of lacquer which makes you slow right down I found, the first panel I painted I went far too fast and got quite a peely finish but the second panel I slowed down and got a glass finish on it, great gun!


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes the supernovas are a finer spray which doesn't put as much matirial on so it stops solvent pop ,the devilbiss fires the clearcoat on and sometimes to much which will cause the pop even left between coats.i always say there is only 2 ways to put top coat on and I do it both.1 is the gun far away from the panel and really slow and the other is 3" from the panel and quick( this way I find suits the supernova) but every ones different plus the 3" way Hardly uses any clearcoat.ive used devilbiss for over 20 years and a rep gave me a demo iwata supernova a few years ago to try and I always said if I get another gun it will be iwata supernova and now I have 3 plus 3 devilbiss gti pros,2 devilbiss sris,a iwata for wet on wet primer and a old devilbiss for high build primer


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Also if any other painters have more than 1 sceme in get your free guns cos they don't want to loose £1000s a month as long as it's not Shirley Williams cos it's to much hastle and takes 20 mins just to get the formula on the computer compaired with a minute of max meyer or octoral


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

I got a ws400 evo four weeks ago and love it, also coming from gti pros. I don't think there could be a better gun for flicking base in, the blends are seamless. I haven't quite got the hang of it 100% on clear with SW 0321 but that's not the guns fault. BTW can spray guns be sexy?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

The sherwin 321 clear is rubbish I think and there's miles better clearcoats out there for less money,the only sherwin clear we use is the 10 minute air dry stuff and that's only on bumper corners etc,I still use my gti pro for putting basecoat on but they say the supernova is awesome for silvers etc but mines still in the box lol but my 2 iwata clear guns are the best I've used by miles .


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't say I'm impressed with 321 either, we got a very good deal on it and have around two months worth left. Probably go back to MM when it's used up.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a bumber and spoiler I've just done off a toyota supra 








































Water base was put on with gti pro and clearcoat was put on with supernova and these bits are nearly dirt free apart from the tiny odd bit.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this all done in your garage at home?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes it is,I get more satisfaction at home then I do at my proper job because I can do it how I want it,also I like pottering about in my garage so mights well do something I enjoy and like been said it's more of a hobby at home and I know lots of people in different trades so I am always doing deals etc,I'm getting a new front door soon so know a guy who wants his wings repaired so no cash will be exchanged just a new front door,then going to my mates garage to do bits on his daughters camper van which he is prepping and got all the materials.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work mate !!


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Is that with the Max Meyer 200? 

Looking at getting some more clear and the Max Meyer stuff is only ~£60 for 5L.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

No it's not maxmeyer it's called 
0200 sr hs ultra clear lacquer with 800 hardener.i put 10/15% thinners in and it's a belter clearcoat and drys rapid with no drop in gloss!I thought it was max meyer in a different tin but it's not!I'm defo buying this again


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi mate do you put a tack/semi wet coat then a full wet with that clear or 2 full wet coats ? Also how do you get on with extraction and fumes with neighbours ?
I work in a small but very busy and dusty shop where gaffers just want in done right now - instead right ! Would love to have a garage like urs to do my own stuff ! Luckily i have access to a oven where i painted my old subaru !
I have about 10 guns supernova is a favourite but also have sata jet 3000 rp digital 1.3 but it belts it on lol ! I have just bought a gti pro clear and sri pro too ! Still getting hang of the gti pro clear not made my mind up yet i find a little too much texture not bad.

Love your pics mate keep em coming 👍


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

No I just put two coats of clearcoat on the 1st coat goes on like the 2nd and fumes just escape gradually so you can't see coming out but I do have two 12v car fans connected up to battery packs with ducting coming out of my garage into a bit of waste land what's over grown between me and the lad over the back,the ducting is just sitting above a barrel of water but I only use this method if I want it cleared quick.but normally I paint and won't go back in until hours later or next day


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool mate:thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Not posted for a while so here's a megane I did yesterday it had key sratches on both dooors,front wing and front bumber had small scuff and back bumber still had pebble dash still in it,the trim on the back bumper was a Diffrent colour and was Matt but had no Matt clearcoat so just put normal clear on and trizeact it with 2000 and now looks like the rest.the back bumper and trim were roller primed as it's easier and saves masking tape,car cover and gun clean up


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic job, I bet the owner was chuffed


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Plus I made one of these








It's not for swirls it's to see if the basecoat has covered the primers


----------



## Harry Kovert (Apr 5, 2014)

Mighty impressed with your work sir.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

how did you find your sun gun mate? work ok


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

The light worked spot on,you know what some colours are like for coverage plus I had a old drill laying about and been meaning to make one for a while now


----------

